# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Выбор файрвола

## Nik01as

Перед мной встала задача. Поставить файрвол для ограничения трафика, ведениея статистики, и закрытия нескольких портов. Я поставли Kerio WinRoute. Но после установки началось что то необъяснимое. Я ничего на нем не настраивал, оставил все настройки по умолчанию. Вин роут почему то закрыл всем доступ по протоколу HTTPS. как я не бился с настройками, так и не смог открыть доступ. Кто нить сталкивался с подобным? Моеж кто может посоветовать другой программны продукт для решения моих целей?

----------


## vstz

Kerio WinRoute вполне нормальный продукт, правда  ресурсов жрет кучу.(40-60% от 2400MHz для 10-20 подключений) Так что расчитан на не большую сеть.

Приписываешь интерфейсы(сетевые карты и интернет подключения).
Прописываешь таблицу маршрутизации.
Если есть используешь dns не забудь прописатье из в DNS Forwarder
И затем настраиваешь правила Traffic Policy на интерфейсы, сервисы и действия.

Например:
исходящий сеть1 и инет
входящий инет и сеть1
сервисы dns http https icq wins ftp еще что сочтешь нужным или не нужным ;)
действие разрешить

HTTP Policy
этот раздел для блокировки содержимого http, в основном пользую  "оранжевый фильтр", настраивается тоже выбором сервера или маски, и действием.

----------


## DEL

у меня в конторе стоит Kerio - проблем нет никаких
единственный вопрос на сегодня - есть ли там привязка локальных машин по mac адресам? - хочу ограничения по трафу поставить для локалок

----------


## Nik01as

Да, насчет керио я согласен. Поставил его. И остался весьма недоволен, сначала он отрубил всем доступ на Https хотя я его не закрывал, потом обрубил все инет, и для полного счастья, после удаления, отрубил всем доступ на сервер, в папки обмена. Никто не встречался с такой проблемой ранее?

----------


## Nik01as

С настройками я разобрался, но вот только не пойму, почему он сам стал хозяйни чать на сервере?

----------


## Cygnus

Любой файрвол делает так сначала .. потому что он сразу же проверяет что да как на компе и поэтому блочит порты .. надо просто разобратся с ними вот и все .. порытся в настройках .. там все есть и не имеет значение какой ставить главное схавать файр ... :)
не такая уж это легкая работа настроить его если у вас не маленькая сетка тем более если там несколько баз и куча юзеров на этих серваках ..
Так что максимум усилий и внимания ...
Удачи !

----------


## SerzhS

Мне понравился очень Comodo Personal Firewall, очень дружественный интерфейс, и удобно настраиваемый, поддержка русского языка, всем советую.

----------


## Cygnus

А самое главное , люди - Файрвол должен быть не крякнутый !!!!
поверьте мне, после долгих проблем с этими "стенами"... я понял что крякнутая версия не могет отлично защитить комп :( Ибо она урезанная получается.

----------


## [RnD]KoSMoS

стоит Kerio проблем незнаю... насчет кряка ты не прав у меня Kerio крякнутый и все норм... се функции работают...

----------


## Баян

Ставим kerio и спим спокойно :)

----------


## RLC

а  Agnitum Outpost Firewall  как в локалке работает не подскажите И  или всё таки Kerio лучше И

----------


## Botanig

> а  Agnitum Outpost Firewall  как в локалке работает не подскажите И  или всё таки Kerio лучше И


Agnitum Outpost Firewall супер, долго его использовал 4 версию, перешёл на Comodo пока доволен.

----------


## Denis12

http://depositfiles.com/files/6086582

Atguard лучший!!!

и несложный в настройках

----------


## Ёжъ

> Atguard лучший!!!
> и несложный в настройках


О-хо-хонюшки! Так-то оно так, только вот начинаются с Гвардейцем проблемы, что под W2k, что под XP и *особенно* после установки/обновления DirectX. Его бы инкарнацию да для современности… Да с возможностью сохранять/импортировать настройки (_чтобы не нужно было всякий раз реестр трогать_) – М_я_чты, м_я_чты…

По теме: из free- Comodo Personal, причём я бы даже сказал, что имеет смысл пользовать старый 2.4, а то 3.x они как-то нехорошо раздули. Или PC Tools Firewall – у него, правда, другая “_особенность_” – встаёт сетевым драйвером и “прилипает” сразу ко всем протоколам, используемым в системе – т.е. и к IPX/SPX, и к NetBEUI – поэтому локальные ресурсы (_файл-сервера без TCP/IP_) – отваливаются и приходится вручную открывать весь трафик для сетевой карты.

----------


## ElMetallo

Да, Comodo - рульный фаервол. Ставить надо его, но модно присмотреться и к Outpost`у

----------


## ya-wad

Лучше Winroute пока не видел. решение всех проблем ищите в Traffic Policy. я поставил на несколько офисных сетей на 10-30 компов и нет никаких проблем. Нужна консультация, пишите в аську, чем смогу, помогу...

----------


## sky.master

Winroute дома ставить не хочу..=)
Месяца 2 юзал комод,но после обнаруженых багов(а их там полно,читаем forum.ixbt.com) разочеровался.
Сейчас сижу на atguard,неплохой фаер.Но имеет один большой минус-
логи событий не записываются в журнал,ибо он разработан под винды 98,NT.
Проблем с сохранением(восстановлени  м) вообще нет.
Экспортируем ветку реестра,и имеем счастье =)

----------


## roman.ski

> у меня в конторе стоит Kerio - проблем нет никаких
> единственный вопрос на сегодня - есть ли там привязка локальных машин по mac адресам? - хочу ограничения по трафу поставить для локалок


Привязки в последней версии нет. Но, на официальных форумах пишут что будет в следующей версии Kerio Winroute Firewall 6.7.3... на самом деле очень не хватало...ждемсс:)

----------

